# Your fu**ing kidding me.



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/pressass/20080 ... 23e80.html


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

They should offer the Chavs the same


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> They should offer the Chavs the same


 :lol: :lol:

+ A shell suit each :lol:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Heard this on the radio this morning and thought, why the f*ck are we offering them anything. Just tell them to p!ss off.

3k my 4rs3.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Â£3k for a convicted criminal to leave the country.

:roll:

You can get flights to Oz for a lot cheaper than that.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They should be billed 3k and thrown out.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> They should be billed 3k and thrown out.


Agreed :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Treat them as you would a squirrel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Leg said:


> Treat them as you would a squirrel.


Im afraid i wouldnt be that humane.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bring back chain-gangs. They can earn a trip home by filling in our pot-holes. :evil:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

FFS :x


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Could the government become more detached from public feeling? How could you possibly conceive this as a rational decision? What is the fundamental point that merits giving money to criminals?

And I see Nick Clegg has sacked/resigned three party spokesmen this morning for voting for the referendum. All of them voted with public feeling and lost their jobs. Democracy?

If anybodyâ€™s considering storming parliament, give us a shout.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Could the government become more detached from public feeling? How could you possibly conceive this as a rational decision? What is the fundamental point that merits giving money to criminals?
> 
> And I see Nick Clegg has sacked/resigned three party spokesmen this morning for voting for the referendum. All of them voted with public feeling and lost their jobs. Democracy?
> 
> If anybodyâ€™s considering storming parliament, give us a shout.


I think paying people to commit crime is just sending out the wrong message.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm not so sure? They aren't being paid to commit crime in the literal sense. Thatâ€™d make the government a mafia. MPâ€™s would never abuse the privileges of power for there own benefit would theyâ€¦â€¦.hmmmm, where did I put those air miles?

Back to the thread, who devises these polices?


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

brilliant, these tossers get paid 3K to piss off, bearing in mind they shouldn't be here in the first place, and i bet all they do is take the money and use it to come back with the rest of their illegitimate family :evil:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Excellent policy. If i get the sack from work tomorrow I just get a few very good speeding tickets enough to get me to jail for a short while and then get the 3K and bugger off to sunnier places and drink coffee by the seaside. What an excellent idea.........

On a serious note this goverment feels like you are watching a sitcom. Like "Scrubs" where the serious blends with the utter comical.

Would somebody tell the goverment that our life is not a TV series though??? :x :x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Who said 'crime doesn't pay'? :x

Hev x


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

If they could just shake off the 'racism' stigma, is the National Front becoming a viable option? Britain for the British (not just whites, but all British). Get rid of all the nuts and berry brigade that want to remove our national identity.

Ducks for cover... :?


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

hear hear :wink:


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

GhosTTy said:


> If they could just shake off the 'racism' stigma, is the National Front becoming a viable option? Britain for the British (not just whites, but all British). Get rid of all the nuts and berry brigade that want to remove our national identity.
> 
> Ducks for cover... :?


And thats the problem isn't it - half the time when someone pipes up about immigration, they ARE racist, but this does not include everyone. However, they ALL get slapped with the racist tag, so never get anywhere.

Why not just kick them out?! I appreciate that some people bring good skills, work hard, are not criminals etc, but surely it cannot be that difficult to filter out the gooduns from the badduns?

I couldn't give a monkeys what colour anyone is (mixed race myself) but things like this are just completely f***ing farcical.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Why pay them? Coming to think of that, why jail them?

If they commit certain crimes such as rape, death by drink/drug-driving, robbery and murder, it should be automatically taken (upon a safe conviction, of course) that they have voluntarily given up the right to be classified as human beings.

As such, they can be subjected to the same level of early-stage medical research testing along with monkeys, rats and other contributors to medical science. They might die, but as they don't qualify as humans, who cares!

That'd make the fuckers pay for their crimes properly in the old school kind of way! :twisted:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

penfold said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > If they could just shake off the 'racism' stigma, is the National Front becoming a viable option? Britain for the British (not just whites, but all British). Get rid of all the nuts and berry brigade that want to remove our national identity.
> ...


Well put Penfold. It's a dilemma that constantly pisses me off. I am not racist or gayphobic ( in fact sometimes I think I might be a lesbian :roll: ), but I hate the PC police that undermine free speech and free thought for the average, law abiding, tax paying public. Why can't I be proud of my nationality and hoist the flag of my birth and heritage?

Why give cash to free-loading immigrants that arrive uninvited, care zilch for our country and then rob the hand that feeds them - they can piss off. Chuck 'em in the sea and make them swim home. :twisted:


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

I donâ€™t know why the government has devised this policy? EU ruling maybe? You wouldnâ€™t think so not if you caught hold of this story.

â€œItaly receive backing from Brussels to expel anyone suspected of being a threat to public safety".

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=491862&in_page_id=1811

Theyâ€™ve done it. So why canâ€™t we?


----------

